# wellness core product



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bumping up!


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks @swishywagga. Here in Singapore unfortunately we dont have Wellness 'Large Breed' Puppy food (vet recommended). Anyone using normal Wellness Puppy food (not that grain free one, the other with with grain etc)? is that good?/recommended?


----------



## mochaalmondlatte (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't think you can go wrong with Wellness products. I have used the puppy version and regular version of Complete Health large breed with both my goldens. I am very happy with the ingredients and my dogs love it. I especially like that it doesn't have canola oil which is refined. The breeder recommended Precise Pet Products | Large & Giant Breed Puppy which has good ingredients. I'm going to stick with the Wellness though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It might help if you tell us what Brands are available to you where you're located. 

Wellness products are good, however there have been recent studies regarding feeding grain free formulas.


Here's the link-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...low-taurine-grain-free-foods-dcm-goldens.html


----------



## adreunji (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello,

I used it when my puppy came home at 2 months of age and never had luck with it. My puppy always had diarrhea and stomach issues which I dealt with for like 2 months until I changed to Natural Balance Duck for Puppies.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

My pup (9 months) eats it. He likes it and seems to enjoy it. It also gets 5 stars on Dog Advisor.


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

mochaalmondlatte said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with Wellness products. I have used the puppy version and regular version of Complete Health large breed with both my goldens. I am very happy with the ingredients and my dogs love it. I especially like that it doesn't have canola oil which is refined. The breeder recommended Precise Pet Products | Large & Giant Breed Puppy which has good ingredients. I'm going to stick with the Wellness though.


Thank you, yea my pup seems to love it. My only concern is everyday morning he is having bit of a upset stomach. Other than that he is all good. I'm feeding him grainfree CORE version now, but im planning to switch to normal Wellness puppy food.


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It might help if you tell us what Brands are available to you where you're located.
> 
> Wellness products are good, however there have been recent studies regarding feeding grain free formulas.
> 
> ...


We have everything here other than Wellness Large Breed Puppy formula. I have no idea why they are not importing that here. Thank you for that link. I'm giving him a grain free product now, but very soon im gonna switch to complete health puppy formula https://www.wellnesspetfood.com/natural-dog-food/product-catalog/complete-health-puppy-puppy


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It might help if you tell us what Brands are available to you where you're located.
> 
> Wellness products are good, however there have been recent studies regarding feeding grain free formulas.
> 
> ...





adreunji said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used it when my puppy came home at 2 months of age and never had luck with it. My puppy always had diarrhea and stomach issues which I dealt with for like 2 months until I changed to Natural Balance Duck for Puppies.


My pup is 2.5 yrs old. The breeder already feeding him wellness CORE puppy food and seems like my one is enjoying that. I guess yours have some allergy or something with one of those ingredients. However, I'm glad he is enjoying Natural Balance.


----------

